# surgery booked for constipation total colectomy



## Deepak Singh Dhillon (Dec 17, 2012)

....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am so happy for you that you found this wonderful surgeon--someone who is skilled and who understands.

and yes, i do hope your next surgery is successful, that your rectum is fine and that you have a quick and uncomplicated recovery. from reading the health boards i know of many people who have had good success with their total colectomy. as i've posted on other threads, that's what i'm hoping to go for as soon as i'm considered fully healed from my last surgery and as long as my rectum tests out ok.

thanks for keeping us posted. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Deepak Singh Dhillon (Dec 17, 2012)

....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thank you...


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Best of luck to you. Please let us know how this works out for you. I have been reluctant to explore this option because of uncertainty regarding how it will help me. Also, doctors are reluctant to offer this as as option due to the fact that I am 39 (young for who would get this surgery). Wishing you the best!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Deepak---maybe you've already found these boards but if you're interested in reading about other peoples' experiences, advice and support with colectomies, there are a number of posts about this on the AGMD GI motility disorders support board. there are some posts up about colectomies right now and you can do a search for others. lots of helpful people on here:

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/

also there is a very good ostomy support board i've found. again, lots of very helpful and informative people on this board. there are also people on there who are planning or have had temp ileo and ostomy take downs--conversions to colectomies etc.

http://www.inspire.com/groups/ostomy/

i've been reading both these boards for quite a while and have never read anyone regretting having had their surgery--either ostomy or colectomy--for chronic constipation. even those people who had complications after surgery all say it was worth it--they feel so much better now.

again, wishing you all the best. take care..


----------



## Deepak Singh Dhillon (Dec 17, 2012)

...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Dhillon--good luck with your surgery next Wednesday. I will be thinking of you and sending positive, healing thoughts and prayers your way on that day.

wishing you all the best--that your surgery goes well and that you have a complete, uncomplicated recovery.

take care, annie


----------



## Deepak Singh Dhillon (Dec 17, 2012)

....


----------

